# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Quick question

## Andru_Johnson

It seems like forever since I've been on these boards. Things have just been so hectic lately. Anyway, I've got a quick question. I'm compiling a list, for my home school group, of pre-k & K resources. I'm wondering if anyone can give me some suggestions to add to the list, books as well as websites. I've already got Star Fall, along with many others. I just don't want to leave out anything really good. So, what are your favorite pre-k & K resources? TIA.

----------


## mar1982

:Yawnb:   :Yawnb:   :Yawnb:  
hi i`m new in this forum
but i think this is very interesting
i`m professor and i always have problem with quick question

----------

